# OC Issues



## sam9s (Nov 21, 2006)

ehm!!!ok I know sounds repetative. OC issue but no other way except to start a new thread for this one.
Ch@0s I would be looking specifically for your openion. Ok my specs C2D 6300 ASUS P5B Delux Wifi. 800Mhz 1 GB Transcend RAM. Earlier I had corsair 667. Now I dont know where the problem lies......initially with 667 I was able to OC my C2D to 2.5 i.e. 360 FSB and my ram was running at 720, with Vmem at 2.00v, no changes in the Vcore. Ratio was 1:1 as usual. I was impressed on the OC capability of the ram. I wanted to cross 3 Ghz mark, so obviously the first bottle neck was the ram. I was in a mood to go for corsair again,Then some how on chaos advice I got the transcend 800 Mhz. Checkout this discuession if people are interested.......

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36930

Corsiair any how was 3500 bucks expensive than Tran. So I got tran. Now even with an 800 Mhz I cant cross same 2.5 Ghz, 360 FSB. My Transcend is running at mere 720 with Vmem at 2.05. 0.05v more then what corsair was getting and trans is not even running at its normal capasity i.e. 800 Mhz forget about OC and crossing 800. My system wont boot the moment I increase my FSB from 360. I have updated the Bios. No changes. I have seen people crossing 3 Ghz mark with the same specs. But NO ONE with Transcend. Check out below forum and an article..

*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=106685&page=2

*anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2860&p=7

The same anandtech is using Geil PC2-6400 800MHz for OC benchmark for which Ch@0s forwarded me the following article recomending Transcend.

*anandtech.com/memory/showdoc.aspx?i=2862&p=2 

Ok here is another review what people have to say when I discuessed Transcend on another forum....

"As for your ram, Transcend has little to no reputation in online enthusaist circles so I am still not sure of two things. One, if the memory you have actually has Micron D9 ICs, as they could might have used them in the 667MHz memory and used different ICs in their 800MHz memory and two, whether or not the review samples Anandtech reviewed are representative of their product line and therefore not cherry picked. "

Anyway now I need solution. Some say its the powersupply if not the RAM. I have a 400 W Zebronics PSU. coz everything else is same. My bios is updated. And FSB:RAM ratio is 1:1 as well. Where is the damn problem .............all you techie guys out there need some help here.......


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 21, 2006)

First see what the RAM can do at 2:3(FSB:RAM)... make sure latencies are at 5-5-5(4-4-4 might also work) and vdimm is arnd 2.2V. Could you tell me what latencies you have set in the northbridge config? Personally I've seen 4 sticks of transcend 667 and all of them did 800MHz 4-4-4 at around 2.1V.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 21, 2006)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> First see what the RAM can do at 2:3(FSB:RAM)... make sure latencies are at 5-5-5(4-4-4 might also work) and vdimm is arnd 2.2V. Could you tell me what latencies you have set in the northbridge config?.



Well my latenciey is set to 4-4-4-12. Check out the snapshot.

*i15.tinypic.com/3yyuikh.jpg

I will try changing to 5-5-5 with Vmem to 2.2 when I reach home today. I am in office now and would report back. 



> Personally I've seen 4 sticks of transcend 667 and all of them did 800MHz 4-4-4 at around 2.1V.



Could this mean that the person was right when he said Tran might have used D9 chips in 667 and not in 800. Man I would go for a jolt if that is true. Is there anyway to check that.....the D9 Chips.


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 21, 2006)

^^Quite possible but it should atleast do what its rated at... 800 @5-5-5 at 2V i think. Try the 2:3 ratio to be sure that the cpu is not a bottleneck. What is ur vcore?


----------



## sam9s (Nov 21, 2006)

I have tried changing my Vcore : 1.40 to 1.47. Does nothing, makes no difference. Havent gone beyond 1.47 to be safe........BRB.


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 21, 2006)

Its quite possible that ur cpu is hitting a wall... as i said try the 2:3 ratio and see where you get to.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 21, 2006)

mmmm would try that out today and would report back.......


----------



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2006)

OK sorry to have replied late. Ch@0s. I tried that. I dont think my mobo has an option to manually tune the Timing. I dont know how to set it to 5-5-5. Coz correct me if I am wrong for 2:3 the RAM should start at 400 Mhz, but with FSB starting at 266, I dont have the option of setting up my memory below 533. So I am always left at 1:1. Am I doing something wrong, can you help me understanding how to set the timing at 5-5-5 i.e 2:3. I have the same board as yours.

Man I feel so envy of those crossing 3 Ghz. Some of them are beyond 3.6 with water cooling. I wish I can reach there, I was even wondering what options we have for water cooling in India, but DAMN I am not even crossing 2.5 Ghz. I dont know maybe I should have gone for corsair. Are you sure its not the power supply, coz many of the other forums guys said a 400W PSU is just at the border line plus you need to have atleast 24A under 12+ volt. I have 20A listed there. I dont know.......n number of options. Your move buddy.........


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 25, 2006)

You have a P5B Wifi right? It has all those controls... look hard enough. The timings are in "NorthBridge config"... disable timings by spd and set to manual and the actual timings will show up. If you are running the ram with SPD timings enabled (which is obviously the case since you don't know where to look for it), there's no way you can overclock. My CPU fails to boot beyond 333FSB with timings by SPD and with manual timings, it manages to run superpi at 443FSB LOL. Its simply a timings problem... set it manually to 5-5-5-15 and it'll work easy at higher FSB.

Also I know that you can't set ram below 533 but you can atleast set it to 800 and see if it boots with FSB at 266... if its 800 rated ram, it should boot.... but as before, you need to manually set the timings.

BTW 533 = 1:1. 667 = 4:5, 800 = 2:3 and 1066 = 1:2.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 28, 2006)

I got I got. Yea its kinda hard to find. but I got it, and the good new is it worked atleast with 401 FSB. Booted easily. Thanks buddy you are the one.
Snaps just for the sake.

*i12.tinypic.com/2ueirup.jpg

*i14.tinypic.com/2aa0glx.jpg

I am gonna try pump up the FSB to 430 try crossing out 3 ghz. Will come back soon. Thanks again. My mem is atleast working at 800. Thats a huge relief.
__________
Ok...I was able to cross 3 Ghz with ease.No problem at all just raised the FSB to 429. I guess I can even try lowering down the voltage since its the timing that was an issue. Thanks again chaos for solving it out. Snaps again...

*i11.tinypic.com/4hx2zb8.jpg
*i11.tinypic.com/2jb76sh.jpg

At 3 Ghz its blazing fast. Leme put it to some good multiple stresses, just to have a feel as to how good it is. Then I will try pumping it to 3.5 Ghz.
__________
Hi Chaos, just thought to let you know, pumped up the FSB to 450, getting a decent 3.15 Ghz. Any idea about the temp, mine is 50-55 normal and 70-75 under 100% CPU load.


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 28, 2006)

^^Thats a bit high... CPU temps should be arnd 60 max for 24/7 use.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 8, 2007)

I would soon need this thread once I get my 800 Ram.


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Your 667 will do 800 easily .


----------



## sam9s (Feb 9, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I would soon need this thread once I get my 800 Ram.



Get an 800 only if you plan to OC like hell.....like trying touching 3.5 on 6300, otherwise you can get a decent 2.8 or so with 667 as well.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 9, 2007)

Sam I just got a call from Sai communaction, that the 800 Transcend Ram is now available with him, I am so excited ....................just going to NP to look for cooling solution & get the ram, I surely want to OC but not sure how much as I have never done it.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 9, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam I just got a call from Sai communaction, that the 800 Transcend Ram is now available with him, I am so excited ....................just going to NP to look for cooling solution & get the ram, I surely want to OC but not sure how much as I have never done it.



That is so nice to hear, even I have to upgrade to 2 GB so was waiting for the RAM. If you do get a decent cooling solution PM me I would be verymuch intersted to have a know how. 
How much would you be able to OC is something we cant say unless we try. but with the same config you should be able to reach the point where I am.
Get together the stuff......we will try out then......


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 9, 2007)

Sam I finally got the 800RAM for Rs 7000/- each though he last quoted 6200/- but I had to purchase any how.
Regarding the cooling solution all I could find was coolermaster available at SMC its a water cooled unit for Rs5200/-, I asked for Zalman/artic cooler but no one has them, so probably getting from IT depot or online shopping is the only chance.

Since I got 800 ram now I want to start OC , where do I start, there is asus utility AI Suite > AI booster which has an advance tab for over clocking & saving the profile, what setting shall I start  with................I am too new to all this.


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 10, 2007)

Man thats a totally retarded price for value ram . Screw AI Booster... use manual settings in the bios.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ch@0s, 
yes ram is bit expensive but I needed it so bought that one, AI booster works on auto & manual setting so it does have manual setting option without needing to go to BIOS every time.

I just need some setting values to start with weather I do in BIOS or AIbooster its the same setting.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 10, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Ch@0s,
> yes ram is bit expensive but I needed it so bought that one, AI booster works on auto & manual setting so it does have manual setting option without needing to go to BIOS every time.
> 
> I just need some setting values to start with weather I do in BIOS or AIbooster its the same setting.



Dont use AI Booster or another windows utility to OC. Need to go in to BIOS, and yes every time if not successful. Go in the advance settings set the FSB to 266 and ram speed to 533. Right now I am in Banglore and would be there for another month so I dont have access to my system, but I will try helping you out. Ok next lock the PCIE freq to 100 and there is another setting next to PCIE freq I dont remember, you need to set it at 33.33. Then try booting and report.........

RAM is ok not that expensive I got it for 9000 on NOV 2006.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Sam
did that in the bios & booted without problem
fsb-266 
Dram-533
PCi-e-100
other -33.33

What next?
Should I follow Ch@0S instructions as u did in this thread or should I go slow step by step
__________
While I was waiting for the answers, I tried further increased 266 to 333 & booted without problem, but the CPU ideal temp went upto 70°C which is too high so I reverted back to 266,
*img464.imageshack.us/img464/3227/3331sttryzy8.th.jpg
I need some direction guys can you help.


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 12, 2007)

Well if CPU temps increase, you need a better cooler. You should be able to do 2.4GHz atleast on stock cooling. Try reseating the heatsink and maybe get a tube of AS5 as well.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 13, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Hi Sam
> did that in the bios & booted without problem
> fsb-266
> Dram-533
> ...



mmmm 71, should'nt be that high, considering its winters. Mine is stable at 52,53 at 3.3 Ghz. I presume that your cabbi is not well ventilated, Which one are you using, is the air flow correct, like if you have 2 fans, one should be for inflow and one should be for outlet. Similarly in case of 3 fans 2 should be for outflow........

Ideally next step is you to increase your fsb slowly in steps, like you went for 333 then should go for 340 and so on till are able to boot up, but since your CPU temp is souring high you should not try OC yet. First you need to take care of the temp and I am sure you dont need a cooler just yet. 333 is hardly an FSB boost and you are at a meak 2.3. Get your temp down before we move ahead........


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks both of you,
I am using frontech Royal, but I am yet to install the 2 80mm front 'intake' fans, as of now it has 2 rear outflow fans & the intel stock cooler, I will see if I can reseat the heatsink & cooler properly & then try once again, else I have to get to shopping a good 1 CPU cooler, 4 antec 80mm fans & a tube of articsilver 5.
none of them is available locally so may be shop online.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 13, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Thanks both of you,
> I am using frontech Royal, but I am yet to install the 2 80mm front 'intake' fans, as of now it has 2 rear outflow fans & the intel stock cooler, I will see if I can reseat the heatsink & cooler properly & then try once again, else I have to get to shopping a good 1 CPU cooler, 4 antec 80mm fans & a tube of articsilver 5.
> none of them is available locally so may be shop online.



I dont think you need to reset the stock cooler unless you feel you really messed it while placing............frontech is not known for its airflow quality, still if you have 2 rear outflow fans you need to have atleast one intake fan. Also no need to go for Antec fans they are way to expensive, there are lots of other fans available of decent quality, try for them.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 13, 2007)

I got Rs 30 fan for the cabinet (Nehru place) but its wire is too small to reach the moobo plug, I dont know if I should cut the wire & extend it or not.
Antec 80mm are available for Rs 400/- each from a vendor in Chennai, since they are better known for being silent I am thinking I will get fe w of them for my cabinet.

You are right the frontech is not known for good cabinet but this Royal model is very gud , 2back fans preinstalled, 1 in zebroncs 400 watt PSU, 1 fan option in side panel, 2 fan option in front panel flowing air over HDD.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 14, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Antec 80mm are available for Rs 400/- each from a vendor in Chennai, since they are better known for being silent I am thinking I will get fe w of them for my cabinet.



400 for 80mm fan *i13.tinypic.com/34ovwx2.gif thats an exorbitent price. I have a zebronics cabbi with 3 80mm fans and 1 120 mm fan. All LED fans plus a Temp display at the front. I got the complete thingi for 2400 including 400W PSU, which I replaced though, but I guess you get the point. Neeway if you can spend why should I have hassels, Antec is THE best, thats true.

You try placing the fans and see the result, report back. We will continue the OC from there.........


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 14, 2007)

That day  I saerched for zebronics cabinet but could not find anyone having it in stock those 4-5 days, Nehruplace sucks..............I had some very bad experiences.

I can use local fans but the 2 already fitted in my comp make quite a noise, I have heard that Antec are quite less in noise & have better air throw, thats why I am considering buying these,may be I get 2 of them 1st for intake & see the results.

Can I cut the wire & add extenion in the fan wire as it does not reach the plug on the mobo?

Thanks for all ur time & help,I value that.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 15, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> That day  I saerched for zebronics cabinet but could not find anyone having it in stock those 4-5 days, Nehruplace sucks..............I had some very bad experiences.
> 
> I can use local fans but the 2 already fitted in my comp make quite a noise, I have heard that Antec are quite less in noise & have better air throw, thats why I am considering buying these,may be I get 2 of them 1st for intake & see the results.
> 
> ...



Well even I was not getting the zebronics from nehru place. I had to find the authorized dealer for zebronics myself and give that address to the dealer I was purchasing the system from (Coz my bank was financing it through that dealer so I had no chiose). NP is bad yes but you need to know how to find the right person and the right product, then it is'nt that bad... 

Yes you can cut the extension, and add the wire, but you gotta to know what you are doing otherwise you will just ruin the fan. 

Try out your feasible combination then we will move ahead.......always there to help.....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 16, 2007)

I today opened the mobo & saw that the heatsink was not fitted properly (nehru place guys suck) I further saw that the mobo is having 4 mm sponje laid between the case & mobo , I called up the guy who fitted all my comp , he said that the mobo was getting "short' so he used it for insulation, & it wont harm it any way.

But I guess it will not let the heat transfer on the other side plus if for some reason the mobo is "shorting" with case I better get that replaced, its  a month old mobo & it should not have such problem.

I fitted 2 front fans & 1 rear fan & one in PSU  but even then my temp are quite high. IN BIOS it show that fans  are not fitted  where as I have atleast 1 fan conected on mobo at Ch_fan2 on mobo, (2 are connected from the power supply)how do enable that in BIOS?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 19, 2007)

*UPDATED

*Sam I got my temp under control by removing the sponge & booted successfully at 333.
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/5052/0007mh6.th.jpg

What next do I need to do?

-------------------------------
2nd update

Sam while I was waiting for answer I tried further at 366
*img66.imageshack.us/img66/2729/0008ng1.th.jpg
Working fine, 
do I now need to change timing to 5-5-5-15 or the voltage?
__________
3rd update

Booted sucessfully at 400 fsb
*img80.imageshack.us/img80/8108/400fsbih9.th.jpg

I found that enabling the PCIE redues the CPU tem by 10° but not sure if enabling it harms inany way.
THe CPU now shows less temp but the core 1 & core 2 both have higher temp, not sure if its false temperature being shown here.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 19, 2007)

~53c at idle ?? Man its running pretty hot ... what CPU voltage ru using ?? Mine is running at 3.02 GHz , and idle's at around 35c .. make sure u test the stability with something like Prime95 or Orthos ...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am using CPU vcore set at 1.20v , earlier it was set at auto.
should I set the vcore to auto, when set on auto it hovers between 1.14v-1.30v but mostly remains at 1.18v, asus pcprobe shows that reading.
__________


			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Mine is running at 3.02 GHz , and idle's at around 35c ..



 are u sure u are telling me the CPU temp ideal at 35c that too overclocked at3.02? are u using anyextra cpu cooler?, may be u are seeing the 'system ideal temp' which in my case remains 36-40°


----------



## sam9s (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok good going, you dont need to touch the mem timings as yet. Also plz use the Intels TAT to get the temp, its far more accurate than any other third party s/w.

You have reached 400 that is good. Keep increasing the FSB untill you hit the wall. Do it in steps like 405 410 415.......keep on going untill you get your boot ups, keeping the temp in view.

When you reach a point where it refuses to boot, report back we will fiddle other things then. PCIE freq should be locked to 100. I dont know that was the very first thing I mentioned. I remember you changing that we well.

Nee way right now there are only two things you need to fiddle with PCIE freq to 100 and that other thing below PCIE Freq I dont remember should be 33.33. I am not in Delhi otherwise I would have given the snappie.

Rest keep it as default and continue rasing the FSB till you are getting the boot ups.........then we will touch other things and test the system for stability as well.
__________


			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> ~53c at idle ?? Man its running pretty hot ... what CPU voltage ru using ?? Mine is running at 3.02 GHz , and idle's at around 35c .. make sure u test the stability with something like Prime95 or Orthos ...



Are you sure you are at 3.03 coz your RAM can not be at 670Mhz at that clock speed......
Pluse 35 seems to be more of Ideal Temp rather than OC one. The min I found at that clock is 42-45C.
You sure u at 3.03??


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I can use local fans but the *2 already fitted in my comp make quite a noise*, I have heard that Antec are quite less in noise & have better air throw, thats why I am considering buying these,may be I get 2 of them 1st for intake & see the results.


dude the Noise you hear from Fan are from the Zebronics PSU fan (or shall i say turbo Jet ) & not the other ones.

so dont invest 400bucks on Fans, instead get a Antec PSU, or other better options


----------



## sam9s (Feb 19, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude the Noise you hear from Fan are from the Zebronics PSU fan (or shall i say turbo Jet ) & not the other ones.
> 
> so dont invest 400bucks on Fans, instead get a Antec PSU, or other better options



Yep I vouch for that, even I replaced the PSU.( though not for the FAN reason)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah Overclocking is the main reason for not to go for Zebronics  PSU (am i right? ) & then comes noise issue. 
i'm glad i've packed the Zebronics cabby for now. or it wud be like fighter Jets  Zooming in my room all day


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> You have reached 400 that is good. Keep increasing the FSB untill you hit the wall. Do it in steps like 405 410 415.......keep on going untill you get your boot ups, keeping the temp in view.
> 
> When you reach a point where it refuses to boot, report back we will fiddle other things then.


Sam,
I start getting stability test faliure at 410 using Prime95.
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/479/0012wl6.th.jpg

Upto fsb 405 this error does not occur, plus I am still having high temp of 54-56° on ideal OC @ 2.8Ghz. is that normal when overcocked.
Upto fsb 420 I can boot but error remains  above FSB 405.


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 20, 2007)

How long are you running the test? At what voltage?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ch@0s,
I ran the test  for 4 hours at 405 FSB it did not show any problem, but going 410 FSB the test starts & it terminates within a min giving that error.

I have set Vcore at 1.20


----------



## sam9s (Feb 20, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam,
> I start getting stability test faliure at 410 using Prime95.
> *img87.imageshack.us/img87/479/0012wl6.th.jpg
> 
> ...



mmmm can you sent the BIOS snappie with the setting you have done. Try 410 and 415 as well, dont jump too much. 4 hrs is good enough, I used Orthos to test my stability ran it for 9 hrs stright. Temp again is a bit high. Remember I am at that temp (52,53) on 3.3ghz. Also dont touch the voltage as yet. voltage tweaking should be the last step. Let it be at default. If necessary first we will try relaxing the timings.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

I actually read on asus forum that on auto, the voltage varies a lot & will result in higher temperatures, thus I manually locked it.

As per ur suggestion I will set it back to auto now. I will post bios screens for you to see.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 20, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I actually read on asus forum that on auto, the voltage varies a lot & will result in higher temperatures, thus I manually locked it.
> 
> As per ur suggestion I will set it back to auto now. I will post bios screens for you to see.



Asus forum is right, auto temp does varies and you can get a variation of 4 to 5 C when adjusted the temp manually, but still its the best practice to fiddle with it when you are done with all other adjustments. Dont worry your proc wont fry even if it crosses 80C, its C2D........will throttle down to prevent damage..........

Waiting for the snappies....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sam,
here are the bios screens
*img82.imageshack.us/img82/6578/advanceconfigurationij7.th.jpg

*img82.imageshack.us/img82/9595/northbridgeab1.th.jpg

*img82.imageshack.us/img82/9104/img7439bv5.th.jpg

*img82.imageshack.us/img82/597/hardwaremonitorjk2.th.jpg

When I set the Vcore to auto one strange thing happens is that the multiplier chnages to 6X the temp goes to 97°, seems its a false warning but not sure what is the cause of this.
*img481.imageshack.us/img481/7550/temptoohighwv0.th.jpg

So for the time being I have again set the Vcore to 1.20v


----------



## sam9s (Feb 20, 2007)

everything seems good, except that auto thing, I dont understand why is shooting high, temp is not false, your CPU is throttling to avoide damage. 
Are you sure your vender placed the stock fan correctly, is your room overheated. This temp thingi is bugging, for me temp was never a problem. 

Ok keep the vcore to 1.20 and try relaxing the mem timings. You pump up the FSB to 415-420. And relax the timings to 5-5-5-15( in the second image). Try booting........ if it boots ......run the stability test.I'd prefer orthos, its usually gives error in the first 5 minutes if things are unstable. Prime95 is equaily good. If its stable increase the FSB and so on till yo get a bootup and stability.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

heat sink is seated fine.
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/5025/heatsinkmountedwl9.th.jpg
The rear side mounted confirms the same
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/3900/heatsinkrq2.th.jpg

Then I checked further & found that the center is pushed down either due to Heatsink weight or design defect. Is that normal happening????
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/3923/mobotiltedtd4.th.jpg

This definitely will short with the body when its mounted, bcoz the center part is dugged 3-4mm deeper, so I have used 3mm rubber vasher to lift the mobo but I guess I need some more hight so the heat can dissapte.

I then opened the heatsink to check the thermal paste, hope this is fine too.
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/4774/thermalpastenl3.th.jpg
------------------------------------------------------------
I pumped & tested for 20 mins from 405/410/420/430/ at 5-5-5-15.
Prime test does not show error till 430,   I tried booting 440fsb but failed so, I then change to 5-5-5-18 now.
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/606/0014bm2.th.jpg

So presentely I am running 5-5-5-18 at 430FSB, one thing I am noticing is that as I am going up the boot time is slightly increasing, is that excepted?

At FSB 435 it boots but , it restarts when working on some applications.
at 440 it does boot but restart when windows is loading..

MY room is on 3rd floor & pretty ventilated , ambient temp right now is 19° yet the ideal temp is at 55-57°


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 20, 2007)

Alrite here's the deal... Set dram timings to 5-5-5-15, disable C1E, ram voltage to 2.25V, FSB termination to 1.3V, NBridge vcore to 1.45, cpu vcore to 1.5-1.55V(see whats stable) and rest to auto. See if the board manages to be stable.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just want to reconfirm my Vcore is at 1.20 , should I set it to 1.50V? 
Hope its not too high bcoz when it was on auto it never crossed 1.30v


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL if u set vcore to auto, it'll scale it up automatically! It can't do 430x7 at 1.2V guaranteed. You'd need 1.35-1.4V in bios atleast. After vdroop, it'll be ~1.3V.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

hahha......LOL
I am a new guy to all this so don't know what I am doing but I like the blazing speed of over clocking. I did what u asked for , the comp booted fine but it froze on booting up to windows, I could not use keyboard/mouse/ CTRL+ALT+Del

Waited 2 mins then had to switch off from the UPS.
Reverted back to old 'auto" settings


----------



## sam9s (Feb 21, 2007)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> Alrite here's the deal... Set dram timings to 5-5-5-15, disable C1E, ram voltage to 2.25V, FSB termination to 1.3V, NBridge vcore to 1.45, cpu vcore to 1.5-1.55V(see whats stable) and rest to auto. See if the board manages to be stable.



Hold on ch@0s you would be too fast for him.................slow down..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sam,
so what do I do to move further?


----------



## sam9s (Feb 21, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> ------------------------------------------------------------
> I pumped & tested for 20 mins from 405/410/420/430/ at 5-5-5-15.
> Prime test does not show error till 430,   I tried booting 440fsb but failed so, I then change to 5-5-5-18 now.
> 
> ...



Ok so considering you are getting a boot up and are stable at 435,lets try touching other things, we will start with vcore which is the CPU voltage and vmem the memory voltage. Rest keep it to default atleast yet.
Set the vcore to 1.30 and vmem to 2.00. Try booting with 440 if it does boot run the stability test for 5 minutes if things are NOT ok then change the vcore to 1.35. Boot with 440 and continue rasing the FSB till you get a stable bootup. Basically just fiddle with vcore from 1.30 to 1.40 and see how high you can go. vmem AFAIK is ok, even I am at 2.00 havent touched that.

We will fiddle with other setting when we get nothing out of vcore.......

I know its a painfull affort and you feel dizy after so many bootups but for some people its an enjoying experience and for some its not worth it. I personally like to extract each ounce of Ghz from my C2D........

report back with the latest...........
EDIT::Set back the timings to 5-5-5-15.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 21, 2007)

booted successfully at 440 vcore 1.30 , vmem 2.00 timing set to 5-5-5-15.
But the cpu temp has gone high by doing so to ideal 63°.
Today delhi is quite windy & chilly too, so this temp problem is something now bugging me too, I tried the cabinet open from both sides even then the temp remain high.

Prime test running fine with no errors but on load CPU temp is now at 72°


----------



## sam9s (Feb 21, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> booted successfully at 440 vcore 1.30 , vmem 2.00 timing set to 5-5-5-15.
> But the cpu temp has gone high by doing so to ideal 63°.
> Today delhi is quite windy & chilly too, so this temp problem is something now bugging me too, I tried the cabinet open from both sides even then the temp remain high.
> 
> Prime test running fine with no errors but on load CPU temp is now at 72°



wow so we have a good going....now you are at 3.080Ghz stable......Now comes the temp part which I knew would create a problem.....
63 IDLE is too high considering again its winters and as you said chiili too. 
saw the snapies and I do not find much problem. All I can suggest is you can apply extra thermal past. Arctic Silver 5 Thermal past is one of the best.

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835100007

If all goes in vain the best solu. would be to go for sprerate cooling solution. Either normal air cooling or water cooling. I'd go for water cooling when may june dessipates its excruciating heat in delhi. 

Or else buy an AC...

PS: I already have one.....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 21, 2007)

I better buy a dedicated small AC 1ton for this heated beast & make a small chamber to keep the entire cpu/cabinet inside it..............................hhahha.
I am going to market to find extra mounting screw which will lift the mobo by 6mm from the cabinet body, that might lower the temperature a bit, that a last try else separate cooling fan is the only solution.


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 21, 2007)

AC won't help much... get a good HSF. Even a coolermaster hyper6+ will do.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 21, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam,
> I start getting stability test faliure at 410 using Prime95.
> *img87.imageshack.us/img87/479/0012wl6.th.jpg
> 
> ...



Update ur bios .. i was facing similar problem too .. and now all is solved  .. using v1004 currently ..



> Are you sure you are at 3.03 coz your RAM can not be at 670Mhz at that clock speed......
> Pluse 35 seems to be more of Ideal Temp rather than OC one. The min I found at that clock is 42-45C.
> You sure u at 3.03??



Dude ... ...

Using 1:1 divider .. FSB at 335 .. so CPU is at 335*9 = 3015 MHz (3.02 GHz) ... and so RAM is at 335*2 = 670 MHz ... which part did u not understand ?? Also , CPU voltage is set to ~1.26 ... Orthos + two instance of RTHDr test -> 11 hours stable ... plus no bsod's till now ..

Also , about the idle temps .. take a look : 

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/5648/untitledlg7.th.jpg

My CPUz Validation URL : *valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=169178

*UPDATE* .. here are my loads temps after a session of NFS Most Wanted (one very good game to test the temps ) ..

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/8629/44792466fl3.th.jpg

This is with the stock hsf ... plus look the individual CPU core temps. which seems to be more accurate .. Load temps vary a bit depending on what i'm doing ... apps. like Orthos or Intel TAT raises temps to around ~58c .. while in real time applications like Maya , encoding or playing a game .. the avg. load temp is around 45c-46c ... And i don't have an ac running (though its getting hot back where i live .. temps are almost 3-4c higher during the day now  , and today was no different).. just a good cabinet with nice airflow i guess .. 

Also , *@ ranjan2001* .. take a look at this pic .. hope it helps .. came across this in another forum  

*img471.imageshack.us/img471/1735/82146154jk1.th.jpg *img70.imageshack.us/img70/6987/34738509jz6.th.jpg *img70.imageshack.us/img70/9746/71445939iy0.th.jpg

Details here : *www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=115217&page=1

Also , as far as i've read in various forums .. most E6600's can do 3.2 GHz at just 1.28V ... and some even at 3.8 GHz just need 1.4V .. that was the first reason i tried lower voltages .. now i just give my CPU just 1.25V .. and things are uber stable .. now compare that to the auto voltage setting , which got it upto 1.35V at any given time .. temps are down by almost 5c ... which is good enough for me .. load temps of anything under 60c for these cpu's are acceptable .. specially on the stock cooler .. and i'm doing just 48c  ..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 21, 2007)

> Update ur bios .. i was facing similar problem too .. and now all is solved  .. using v1004 currently


I am using that bios 1004 from the day I bought. I flashed it myself using asus update.

Thanks for those bios images , I have seen it before but at that time it did not make much sense to me, now I can understand bit of it.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 21, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Dude ... ...
> 
> Using 1:1 divider .. FSB at 335 .. so CPU is at 335*9 = 3015 MHz (3.02 GHz) ... and so RAM is at 335*2 = 670 MHz ... which part did u not understand ?? Also , CPU voltage is set to ~1.26 ... Orthos + two instance of RTHDr test -> 11 hours stable ... plus no bsod's till now ..
> ..



None.......I missed the multiplier part. That justifies 670.
__________
@ranjan you try getting the temp under controll, we will move ahead then. BIOS update is advisable but would do nothing to controll the temp.......


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 21, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> None.......I missed the multiplier part. That justifies 670.
> __________
> @ranjan you try getting the temp under controll, we will move ahead then. BIOS update is advisable but would do nothing to controll the temp.......



Arrey just kidding  .. i actually had thoughts of getting a new CPU cooler .. but thought i'd give the stock one a try .. and hey .. i don't regret it .. the cash i saved there was enough to get me a Audigy 4  ..

*@ ranjan2001 *: *disable the Qfan control* .. i see that u've set it to optimal .. no wonder ur temps are so high .. plz. for ur cpu's sake , disable qfan control ..

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/hardwaremonitorjk2.jpg

That'd do the trick ...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 21, 2007)

I disabled Q-fan but cpu is still running at 60° on 450fsb 5-5-5-15.
One thing i noticed is that when I disabled Qfan &foud vanderpool technology got grayed out (which is enabled in my case) , now I cant change that parameter.

Is Qfan related to vanderpool technology?

I feel that some setting in my bios are not right, I have noted that when I change some setting , some other related bios setting also changes with it without my knowledge & might be set at some wrong value causing heat.

I feel my heatsink is fitted fine so that cant be a problem now
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/5025/heatsinkmountedwl9.th.jpg
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/3900/heatsinkrq2.th.jpg

I have 2 front fans for air inflow directly powered from the PSU power cables as of now
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/1236/frontfanmh0.th.jpg
& 2 in the rear for air outflow
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/6641/rearfanrk4.th.jpg

& another one in the side panel
The rear 2 fans & side panel fans are connected to the 3 seperate points on the mobo

So by above description I feel I am pretty well ventilated & there could be some other issue for rising temp.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2007)

ranjan dude, there's only one dedicated rear fan in ur cabyy. & two screws are missing in it, your Assembler dude has messed this too.

btw did you get that CPU Fan+Heat sink with your C2D.

coz when i was lookin for CPU fan., a shopkeeper showed a Cheap Quality CPU Fan+Heat Sink, which looked similar to the one you have.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 21, 2007)

hahahh......u got that right, screw is missing as this image was shot when I had taken out the fan, but in rear now they are 2 fans for sure running.

I got the fan along with C2D box backed, it has Intel sticker too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2007)

ohh ....old pic

btw what is that "blackish mark" on "top left side" in the second pic


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dont know what is it, seems some greyish patch, do u want me to photograph that again, just to be double sure?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2007)

no dude. dont do tat, ask the Pro dudes here.

i thought that part was fried. though i really hope its not that

my frnd just bought a new m/b (d102), & he has already fried some part. , dunno wats the reason, maybe loose CPU Heat sink.

the Soldering of one mount of the Big (chipset) Heat Sink has partially melted


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 21, 2007)

Now u have raise the doubts, it does look bit blackish which may be a sign of burning, if I get time I will like too take it out & photograph it just to be sure.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 21, 2007)

> Is Qfan related to vanderpool technology?



Don't think so .. but if u have to change the current settings for "Vanderpool Technology" .. or more simply Virtualization , then u'll have to reset the bios manually  ..

Also , if all these don't help , then its definitely physical .. a friend of mine faced a similar overheating problem coz the CPU heat sink didn't fit properly .. his temps were shooting above 70c under loads too .. i'd recommend u to go through the cpu assembling part again ..  ..

Also , i'd like to mention my fan setup too , if that helps :

Front : 2 intake 80 mm (normal)
Side : 1 intake 80 mm Antec blue led
Rear : 1 intake Vcool , 1 out 120 mm tricool , 2 out in SMPS (1 temp. controlled)  ..


----------



## sam9s (Feb 22, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> *@ ranjan2001 *: *disable the Qfan control* .. i see that u've set it to optimal .. no wonder ur temps are so high .. plz. for ur cpu's sake , disable qfan control



Q-fan practically does nothing, its just a technology to controll fan speed. Disabling does increase the Fan's RPM but practically does'nt impact the temp much. I am not sure about the vanderpool tech. I see no link between the two. Its something like vmware but its hardware-assisted. Its generally kept disabled.

@ranjan its now hard to find what exactly could be the temp issue here, have seen all the snappies and find number of fans or fan's placement should not be the cause. You can try placing the stock cooler again with better past, or might try another piece if you can manage one.  And where is that blakish thing, I can,nt find one?????.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 22, 2007)

Well , try it urself .. with qfan enabled , fan rpm can go as low as 800 .. and with it disabled , the fan doesn't go below 2000 .. that'll make quite a difference ..


----------



## sam9s (Feb 22, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Well , try it urself .. with qfan enabled , fan rpm can go as low as 800 .. and with it disabled , the fan doesn't go below 2000 .. that'll make quite a difference ..



I tried thats why I could say like this, probably in some cases it does make a difference.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

@Sam its in this pic
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/3900/heatsinkrq2.th.jpg

slightly blakish colour in left top side.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 22, 2007)

Well , another clear pic would be nice .. the focus of the camera was in a very odd place ..

But it could be a burnt region .. if u took the pic how did u miss it ??


----------



## sam9s (Feb 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @Sam its in this pic
> *img120.imageshack.us/img120/3900/heatsinkrq2.th.jpg
> 
> slightly blakish colour in left top side.



Thanks 18000. I dont think thats burnt or something, its very very rare, impossible I might say. I have'nt come across a C2D getting burnt. Prescott chips maybe but not C2D, get it checked though to clear the fear.

PS::18000 I am waiting for you OC story to start ....whats the latest getting ready for the mobo purchase....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 22, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Q-fan practically does nothing, its just a technology to controll fan speed. Disabling does increase the Fan's RPM but practically does'nt impact the temp much. I am not sure about the vanderpool tech. I see no link between the two. Its something like vmware but its hardware-assisted. Its generally kept disabled.



When Deathvirus asked to disable Q-fan & I did so , vanderpool got greyed out n& in my case its enabled, so raeding those bios screen which deathvirus posted I need to disable it & that i have to reset the cmos battery I guess.

I will try enabling the Qfan & see if vanderpool gets enabled or not so we know if they are co-related or not.

I am now sure that the temp issue is  internal as I have tried various  things such as keeping the side doors open/closed with all fans working, taken the the cabinet on the terrace yesterday when it was quite windy but the temp dont chnage much..................so finally it could be heatsink only, so I    will take out that along with new images to  clear all doubts.

Thanks to all for helping.................I really appeariciate your efforts, hope we finally can solve this issue.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> PS::18000 I am waiting for you OC story to start ....whats the latest getting ready for the mobo purchase....


 dude you can call me "Sanjeev" or "BMW" whichever easy to type (obviously bmw, thanks to "crazy_kidd"  ), coz typing 18000...too many numbers

btw about m/b, will get it latest by March.

i got another noob doubt, can we Overclock the RAM alone, as my "fully blown Overclockin Story" will begin only in month of "May" (C2D).

so rit now i have P4 - 3.06GHz  - 533FSB - 519k, which as u guys said b4 - will need a *NOS cooling* for OC'n  .

as you know already i have Corsair 1GB (512*2) - 800MHz - XMS2 - 6400 - 5-5-5-12 RAM, so is it possible to OC this RAM alone?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 22, 2007)

UPDATED

I checked in the bios by enabling/disabling the Q-fan now, but the vanderpool remained greyed & did not change with my settings, but just yesteday seeing those BIOS screens deathvirus posted I took snaps of my bios to compare & the vanderpool was active, I  dont know what is happening, here is the shot.
 
*img89.imageshack.us/img89/5718/vpoolactiveim8.th.jpg

I did some change (disabling Qfan) & it got greyed out
*img89.imageshack.us/img89/2540/vpoolgreyedui0.th.jpg

so some mesterious things happening in the BIOS.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude you can call me "Sanjeev" or "BMW" whichever easy to type (obviously bmw, thanks to "crazy_kidd"  ), coz typing 18000...too many numbers
> 
> btw about m/b, will get it latest by March.
> 
> ...



Well BMW sounds and types much better..... About your q, no we cant OC RAM alone, RAM/FSB are linked together, so you increase the FSB to OC both your RAM and Processor. Dont worry we will wait till May, you can get a sexy C2D till then, maybe even 4 GB ram with vista (original NO betas or tetas), coz vista works like a charm with 4 GB ram. Then we are set to break all records.....
__________


			
				ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> UPDATED
> 
> I checked in the bios by enabling/disabling the Q-fan now, but the vanderpool remained greyed & did not change with my settings, but just yesteday seeing those BIOS screens deathvirus posted I took snaps of my bios to compare & the vanderpool was active, I  dont know what is happening
> 
> ...


 

As I said, they could not linked together, both i guess are totally diff. technoloigies. You can keep the vanderpool diabled, wont make any diff. About Q-Fan try both ways if you feel any diff keep it that way.

I agree that we have tried everything pertaining to ventilation and that does not seem to be the problem. If its heatsink the only way we can test is to try another one ( I dont know how you gonna manage one).

ranjan this time when you remove the stock fan, apply some good quality thermal past (artic silver is very good) before placing it again. i am sure with so much of removing n placing all the original past must have dried out. lets see if we can sort this out.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 22, 2007)

To change Vanderpool settings u'll have to reset the bios itself .. look at the right column dude ...

If ur oc'ing , it is recommended to disable the functions u do not require .. and this is one function one hardly requires ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

@Sam thanks for clearing my doubt, btw i'm really eager to OC, but budget thing has killed my hopes to get the top-of-the-line P5B-Deluxe, anyway i'm willing to break any records possible with "P5B-V", my frnd is again comin here in June-July, so i'll also get a DX10 gfx. card, but this time i'm not gonna make any "Mistakes" (like Corsair & Intel m/b ).


----------



## sam9s (Feb 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @Sam thanks for clearing my doubt, btw i'm really eager to OC, but budget thing has killed my hopes to get the top-of-the-line P5B-Deluxe, anyway i'm willing to break any records possible with "P5B-V", my frnd is again comin here in June-July, so i'll also get a DX10 gfx. card, but this time i'm not gonna make any "Mistakes" (like Corsair & Intel m/b ).



Well if you waiting till May....... its 3 months down the line, no possibility of saving to get a P5B, I am sure it would further drop its price. C2D + P5B Delux + 4 GB 800 Mhz + 8800 GT + Vista 64 Bit.......AWSOME KILLER combination.....
Man I feel like upgading now......


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

another 3GB RAM + *8800*GT is way toooo out of budget.

rit now if i spend US $360, i can get atleast same Corsair 1GB RAM & a Nvidia 8600 Ul.=== $179


----------



## sam9s (Feb 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> another 3GB RAM + *8800*GT is way toooo out of budget.
> 
> rit now if i spend US $360, i can get atleast same Corsair 1GB RAM & a Nvidia 8600 Ul.=== $179



yea gotta extract that 8800 from the list.....its still toooo expensive, I got a bit carried away , but seriously the rest is pretty affordable, 1 GB 800 transcend has already dipped to 6000 and probably reach a figure of 4 after 3,4 months when 1000 Mhz+ RAM hits the conventional market....

I am gonna go for that 4 GB sweet spot with vista, coz of vista's SuperFetch tech...its awsome....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 22, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> I agree that we have tried everything pertaining to ventilation and that does not seem to be the problem. If its heatsink the only way we can test is to try another one ( I dont know how you gonna manage one).
> ranjan this time when you remove the stock fan, apply some good quality thermal past (artic silver is very good) before placing it again. i am sure with so much of removing n placing all the original past must have dried out. lets see if we can sort this out.


Hi Sam,
while u guys posted I was offline & had opened my mobo & got the image of the back side, it looks clean to the eye & has no burning , the patches u see are of hand & they get there when u press the heat sink for locking keeping ur hand on other side.
*img89.imageshack.us/img89/2655/marksonmoboxi6.th.jpg

so this issue is sorted out.

I reseated the heatsink but I am covinced that its seated fine. back side shot above confirms the 4 pins seated properly. MY cpu fan runs at 2700-2900 RPM I hope thats fast enough to cool it.

I dont have artic silver5 & cant find any one having it in nehru place, but a forum friend has got it sometime back & he said he can send it to me, so if I get that I will surely apply that.

When I booted this time, it said overclocking failed (I was at 450fsb) so it asked me to press F1 to run the bios setup & I found that the vanderppol was active again & I disabled it.

So vanderpool required power down & dis assembling the mobo for few mins which reset that.
__________
UPDATE

After trying all, I called up intel/asus & they both have asked to check the respective cpu/mobo to ensure that they are fine , if not then they will replace, but this will take at least  4 days for them to revert back.

Intel has asked me to get the cpu to check on another intel board & asus will self test on its testing bench.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 22, 2007)

> MY cpu fan runs at 2700-2900 RPM I hope thats fast enough to cool it.



Hey .. can u post a screenshot of this ?? My CPU fan doesn't go beyond 2100  .. and in this screenshot urs' not doing it either :

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/hardwaremonitorjk2.jpg


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 22, 2007)

I will take te bios shot tomorrow  but the speed fan shows me the current RPM as 2700
*img456.imageshack.us/img456/8631/0020ss4.th.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Feb 23, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Hi Sam,
> while u guys posted I was offline & had opened my mobo & got the image of the back side, it looks clean to the eye & has no burning , the patches u see are of hand & they get there when u press the heat sink for locking keeping ur hand on other side.
> *img89.imageshack.us/img89/2655/marksonmoboxi6.th.jpg
> 
> ...



Good I knew could'nt be a burn out, and thats good news that ASUS have agreed to check the mobo, if it gets replaced thats the best we can expect...good going....waiting for your next update.....

PS::As I am not in delhi right now cant giv you the exact fan's RPM but if I remember it was near 2500.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sam I am not able to boot beyond 450FSB, as I go 460 Oc is failing I guess I now need other Vcore voltage & memory set manually.
Wall other setting should I try to move further.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam I am not able to boot beyond 450FSB, as I go 460 Oc is failing I guess I now need other Vcore voltage & memory set manually.
> Wall other setting should I try to move further.



Wait I would be home in one hr. I am in office right now. Would give you the exact BIOS setting......wait for me....
__________


			
				ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam, I tried OC & now running 450FSB stable with Vcore set manully to 1.25V, & surprisingly the temp are now same as u reported around 56°C ideal & on load test with TAT reaches 79-81°, so I guess I can leave my worry for a while& get back to OC further.
> 
> 2 problems I am facing with peace cabinet is that the power down switch is working strangely when I shut down via start menu the comp shuts down but restart again, I check the switches 3 times that the power is plugged in power & reset is plugged in reset......................am I doing something wrong?
> 
> The big side fan is quite noisy in my case when it starts its sound can be heard even outside the room is that normal?



No if you shut down via start menu it should shut down properly, I am not sure why is it behaving that way, and yes the big fan is a bit loud, but not that loud, also it normally remains off, the threshold temp I have set is around 40 and it crosses only while playing games....catch you in an hr...
__________
Ok Ranjan here are my exact bios setting....

1. Memory timings 5-5-5-15

2. FSB (CPU Freq) : 472

3. DRAM Freq : 944

3. PCI Express freq : 100

4. PCI Clock sync mode : 33.33

5. Memory Voltage : 2.00

6. CPU Vcore : 1.35...try with 1.30 as well if you get stability

7. FSB Termination voltage : 1.40

8. NB Vcore : 1.55

9. SB Vcore : Auto

10. ICH Chipset voltage : Auto

My orthos ran for 9 hrs so I can say its pretty much stable.

Also I am at 42-44 Ideal Non OC. Now you try with these settings and report......


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Also I am at 42-44 Ideal Non OC. Now you try with these settings and report......



Thanks Sam, these setting helped.
Booted perfectly with these setings but the temp is OC 62-65°.................non OC it hovers 48-52°C. I am now going to try to test with full load on TAT & see what happen to the cpu.

I am somehow feeling that till date my comp has not given problems due to heat , so it may that the processor/mobo is faulty & reading wrong temp, in reality it may not be that hot.

If it burns (Though I doubt) then its still under warranty & I will get it replaced.
__________
I tested for 10 mins TAT

Here u can see that when temp crosses 85°C the multiplier changes the FSB to 6X & temp starts showing -40s, so seems that the sensor is faulty.
*img153.imageshack.us/img153/9350/octatmu5.th.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Thanks Sam, these setting helped.
> Booted perfectly with these setings but the temp is OC 62-65°.................non OC it hovers 48-52°C. I am now going to try to test with full load on TAT & see what happen to the cpu.
> 
> I am somehow feeling that till date my comp has not given problems due to heat , so it may that the processor/mobo is faulty & reading wrong temp, in reality it may not be that hot.
> ...



OC 62, 65 is high with my system's comparision. Also when your C2D crosses the threshhold temp it throttle's down and that is why the multiplier becomes 6, to save the CPU from getting fried. Though I still feel it should not show -42. If all efforts go in vain the only solution left would be to go for a cooling solution, which anyhow you would have gone once we had reach may-june.

PS: Also go for the stability test once you decide to keep your C2D at a particulay clock value. Orthos is very decent tool for checking stability. Running it for 7,8 hrs ensures almost 100% stability.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 9, 2007)

I downloaded Orthos & I am running it for whole night today will report back tomorrow.
Thanks.....................u have been always a great help  
__________
*Update *
the test ran all fine for whole night, In the morning I lowered the Vcore from 1.35v to 1.30v but that started giving errors so I switched back to vcore1.35v


----------



## sam9s (Mar 9, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I downloaded Orthos & I am running it for whole night today will report back tomorrow.
> Thanks.....................u have been always a great help
> __________
> *Update *
> the test ran all fine for whole night, In the morning I lowered the Vcore from 1.35v to 1.30v but that started giving errors so I switched back to vcore1.35v



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! you got yourself a stable OCed machine, how do you feel, whats your final config same as mine 3.304? Thats cool. I knew the above settings are stable. Now you can enjoy some heavy multitasking, gaming, audio encoading. Just to have a feel try running multiple applications with encoading 10,15 audio files in to MP3 and then run Quake IV. You would feel the power of C2D OCed. Every thing would run as smoooooth as a caramel.

Can think of what to do with the temp though, dont run the system for toooo long that all I can think off. Other wise go for a cooling solution......


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey man didnt report the latest.....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 11, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> dont run the system for toooo long that all I can think off. Other wise go for a cooling solution......


Sorry Sam, 
But on ur advice I am running non Oc as of now as I have saved 2 seperate OC setting in bios profile, so I can switch over when ever I want.

I have been batteling with other problems, slow booting , event manager showing up some file missing.............peace cabby giving some restarting problem & so on.
Will revert back once other problem are sorted out, I am enjoying this OC thing & was reading on another forum that OC reduces life of the CPU & mobo, but was glad to know that its the higher voltage which will do so, In our case the present settings still have room to go higher but this damn heat in my cpu is not solving till now.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I was reading on another forum that OC reduces life of the CPU & mobo, but was glad to know that its the higher voltage which will do so, In our case the present settings still have room to go higher but this damn heat in my cpu is not solving till now.



Theoritically it is obvious that if you push a hardware to perform over it limits, you are definately shortening it life. But If you keep your temps under a reasonable rage; (40-45°C at full load), and, if you're aren't too high with voltages to stablize your overclocked part, you shouldn't even notice the loss in lifespan. 

CPU desigers usually guarentee a 24/7 run, at stock, for at least 6-7 years(thats minimum). Even if your overclock costs a year or two of damage, there's still 4-5 years(again thats minimum). After 4 years of usage I am sure 85% of the people onboard thinkdigit would anyhow upgrade to next level, so in my openion we are pretty safe with OCing.


----------



## darklord (Mar 14, 2007)

Ever took into consideration the annoying problem of 'concave/convex' IHS for C2D CPUs ?

That is one of the main reason for Temp problems for C2Ds.

If you unfortunately have non-flat IHS,you are bound to suffer from high temps,like it or not.

Also please bear in mind,Intel Stock HSF does NOT cut it for Overclocking,it plain SUCKS !

So dont get excited by C2D's superb clock speed scalability.They easily clock high BUT heat envelope expands proportionally.

Happy OC'ing.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 14, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Ever took into consideration the annoying problem of 'concave/convex' IHS for C2D CPUs ?
> 
> That is one of the main reason for Temp problems for C2Ds.


 darklord I read just last week about this problem on another forum where the members had rubbed the surface with fine sandpaper to make it smooth & I assume that it might be an issue with my IHS too, to test it I must 1st remove the paste from it & I should have AS5 to re apply, which I dont have.

One intresting thing I noticed in last 2days (delhi had heavy rains so the temp dipped) 
22C ambi temp
32mobo
42 CPU when ideal, with all fans running

Strangely when I OC to 472 then
22C ambi temp
34mobo
60 CPU when ideal, with all fans running

So its a 18-20° increase in temp by OC which is not happening in other users case.


----------



## darklord (Mar 14, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> darklord I read just last week about this problem on another forum where the members had rubbed the surface with fine sandpaper to make it smooth & I assume that it might be an issue with my IHS too, to test it I must 1st remove the paste from it & I should have AS5 to re apply., which I dont have.


Its not like you need AS5 ONLY.The normal 'white' thermal paste will also work,make sure you have decent quality thing.AS5 is always preferred but not mandatory.

Also its called Lapping and keep in mind it WILL void warranty.But the way Intel is churning out CPUs with those horrible IHS,i think its worth lapping cos the results are too tempting


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 14, 2007)

Reading about the quality of thermal compound being *conductive to electric current* & resistant to heat, I did not apply that white thermal compound which i bought for Rs 20/-


----------



## darklord (Mar 14, 2007)

As long as it doesnt come in contact with other parts than the IHS,its completely safe.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Ever took into consideration the annoying problem of 'concave/convex' IHS for C2D CPUs ?
> 
> That is one of the main reason for Temp problems for C2Ds.
> 
> ...



First of all the Temp was never a "Problem" with C2Ds. It was with initial prescott chips, even power was in those cases, but not with C2Ds. With the %age amount of OCing done, C2Ds run very; very cool on stock fan, I might say. As fas as 'concave/convex' IHS is concerened that could be a problem to some extent but its not an issue.
__________


			
				ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Strangely when I OC to 472 then
> 22C ambi temp
> 34mobo
> 60 CPU when ideal, with all fans running



Ranjan.....60 is high......aviode running your computer for too long, get a cooling solution. Mine as I said is 52-53 ideal at 472, that to only my smaller fan running. Overclocking enthusiastics say even this is high for 24/7 use. I will very soon start my cooling solution hunt......


----------



## darklord (Mar 14, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> First of all the Temp was never a "Problem" with C2Ds. It was with initial prescott chips, even power was in those cases, but not with C2Ds. With the %age amount of OCing done, C2Ds run very; very cool on stock fan, I might say. As fas as 'concave/convex' IHS is concerened that could be a problem to some extent but its not an issue.
> __________
> 
> 
> Ranjan.....60 is high......aviode running your computer for too long, get a cooling solution. Mine as I said is 52-53 ideal at 472, that to only my smaller fan running. Overclocking enthusiastics say even this is high for 24/7 use. I will very soon start my cooling solution hunt......



Dude, you have misinterpreted me.I never said C2D ever had Temp or Power issues.Please read m posts once more and maybe you will understand what i am saying. 
As for the IHS issue, its a well known issue and i myself have experienced it.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 14, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Ranjan.....60 is high......aviode running your computer for too long, get a cooling solution. Mine as I said is 52-53 ideal at 472, that to only my smaller fan running. Overclocking enthusiastics say even this is high for 24/7 use. I will very soon start my cooling solution hunt......



I actually run it for 3-4 hrs only when I need that power, then I reboot back to default profile which I have saved in bios.

 So does this mean that when u OC u dont see that 20C rise in temp, I am somehow feeling that some bios setting might be wrongly set & creating issues.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I actually run it for 3-4 hrs only when I need that power, then I reboot back to default profile which I have saved in bios.



Thats a strange way to use it.... neeway if it suits you.



> So does this mean that when u OC u dont see that 20C rise in temp, I am somehow feeling that some bios setting might be wrongly set & creating issues.



Yep my non OCed, temp is 42-43, and OCed 52-53 so its not more than 10C rise....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sam just found this interesting thread discussing some core issues with intel processor, though I could not digest it but u may be able make some sense of it.

*www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=30


----------



## darklord (Mar 25, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam just found this interesting thread discussing some core issues with intel processor, though I could not digest it but u may be able make some sense of it.
> 
> *www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=30


Aah techrepository, a site/forum started by FCG n Tony from OCZ 

Havent read that thread but from the look of it,it deals with the strap.With C2D, the strap changes at particular frequency or FSB makes a huge difference on performance.
As for 975, i have found that the strap changes in the region of 350-360 or so,at what exact speed,i dont know.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 25, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam just found this interesting thread discussing some core issues with intel processor, though I could not digest it but u may be able make some sense of it.
> 
> *www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=30



Hi Ranjan, first of all I am back to Delhi, reached this morning. Good to be back to my own system. Ranjan when I was in the learning phase of OC and was experimenting with my own system I went throught zillions OCing threads seriously. This was one of them I remember. This is where I first learnt what strap issue is how we can calculate NBcore clock and that 965 faces strap issues somewhere near 360 FSB. Also there was a very geniune point to consider here.......



> If you're looking to set FSB WR's you need to use a CPU with a low default multiplier so that you can focus on raising the FSB to sky-high values without sending you NBCC through the roof (preventing failure to POST) since you are mostly likely going to want to use a multiplier that doesn't limit you early by reaching maximum speed (7x, 6x, etc.) The E6300 is looking better by the day....



Ok ranjan since now you have successfully OCed leme also present you the actual thread from where MY OCing journey started......you will thoroughly enjoy reading it..........do post your comments.......

*techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=45259&highlight=


PS:: All others can benifet with the thread as well.......lot to learn......


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sam,
welcome back to Delhi gud to have u here, I could not read that  artical due to lack of my understanding, I would have not understood...........any way what it means is that we are already past that strap limit as I am running now at 480x7=3360Ghz.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## darklord (Mar 26, 2007)

Strap, can be better explained as,say a multiplier for the Bus speed or something like that.Similar to what HTT multiplier is for HT bus.
This is too generalised but easier to understand  just to give a rough idea as tow hat strap is etc....
Please dont come barking at me saying this is wrong,this is not what strap is and all 
Even i know that


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Asus P5B Deluxe Pencil Mod?*
Found another interesting info on modding the p5b
*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1990912#post1990912

Seems its worth modding , a simple 4B pencil 4 strokes on te board.


----------



## darklord (Mar 27, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> *Asus P5B Deluxe Pencil Mod?*
> Found another interesting info on modding the p5b
> *www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1990912#post1990912
> 
> Seems its worth modding , a simple 4B pencil 4 strokes on te board.



Thats a Vdroop mod.Many recent Asus boards can be easily pencil modded but some boards need hardmod as pencil mod doesnt work. 

Vdroop issue has hit almost all C2D boards.Worst hit are Asus boards.Asus P5N32-E SLI and Asus P5N-E SLI are famous for having horrific Vdroop.Although recently P5N32-E SLI Vdroop issue has been fixed with a BIOS update,not aware of P5N-E SLI,although there is a pencil mod


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 27, 2007)

I am running 1004 bios on P5B deluxe wifi & have set Vcore 1.35 in BIOS (running OC) but CPUz shows me Vcore as 1.30 on ideal running though I dont get vdrop on load at all, so does that mean I don't need to apply this mod?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

WTF 

what's this Processor Heat Sink's called ???

*www.magietec.com/computer/chipset.jpg
*www.magietec.com/computer/cooler.jpg

Cabinet is this - *www.dansdata.com/images/temjin6/tj6280.jpg

SilverStone TJ06 PC case


----------



## cynosure (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi guys,
Can we overclock the C2D E6300 to 3.0 Ghz?????


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 9, 2007)

Read my config in the signature & read this entire thread u will know that yes it can be done easily upto 3.3Ghz & beyond too3.6 too.


----------



## darklord (Apr 10, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> Can we overclock the C2D E6300 to 3.0 Ghz?????



It can be done BUT for doing so it will need a motherboard which can clock to High FSB speeds.
As of now,Asus P5B Deluxe,Asus P5N32-E SLI,Asus P5N-E SLI are some of the boards capable of doing it.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 10, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> Can we overclock the C2D E6300 to 3.0 Ghz?????



I am sure you have not read a single line of this entire thread.....have you? otherwise you would'nt have asked this question. Neeway just for the heck of it... the ans is .....yes we can


----------



## cynosure (Apr 10, 2007)

I read the first few posts but then I lost intrest
but I have already read this a fwe days back:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41809

but I misread sams processor as C2D E6400.
It has a speed of 2.13, it can be overclocked but overclocking E6300 1.8Ghz (you see the diff of 1.2Ghz, that is too much, so I was confused. sorry for that)
  

To all the guys who have OCd their PCs:
Maybe next month I will be buying a new PC (If i get into a nice clg with CS stream) and will overclock it, is this combination worth overclocking????

E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.8900 (Ok this can b OCd)
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Rs.9000 (Tom's Hardware wale used this)
250 GB SATAII Rs.3400
Kingston 667Mhz 2x1 GB Rs.8000
Zebronics 8800GTS 320MB Rs.19500 
L.G. 15" 500G Rs.3700 (Saving money here )
16 X L.G. Rs.1600
Creative Inspire 2.1 Rs.1800 (Saving money here too)
Cooler Master 500W SMPS Rs.3200
Zebronics Elegance Cabinet Rs.1550
Microtech 600VA Rs.1800 (Here too )

This adds upto 62450

You guys are a big fan of 8800GTS etc, so which is better: A Zebronics 8800 GTS 320MB or XFX 7900GT 256MB????

Also can I use Kingston 667Mhz RAM(overclocked of course) if I OC my processor to maybe 2.8 or 3.0 GHz???


----------



## darklord (Apr 10, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> I read the first few posts but then I lost intrest
> but I have already read this a fwe days back:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41809
> 
> ...



Here you go, 
6300 @ 3GHz


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 10, 2007)

cynosure
I request to open up a new thread for ur query & let this thread remain relevant to OC issues.............its easier for others to find this information.

Ur kingston ram may not OC well so that might be an issue, post a new thread we will answer there.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> I read the first few posts but then I lost intrest
> but I have already read this a fwe days back:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41809
> 
> ...




Congratts and I feel good to see another candidate putting trust in OCing. You will enjoy it is what I can say. Your combination is good except some changed I might suggest.

1. Set aside some bucks (4-5K) for a decent cooling solution, particularly if you wanna OC beyond 3Ghz+. I got busy in my HT setup otherwise I was suppose to buy a cooling solution by now. I am getting away with it just because I have an AC. Neeway sooner or later I HAVE to buy one.

2. Though DS3 is a stunner of a board, I still suggets you ASUS P5B Delux.
Two reasons....same price bracet and a lot of people including me and Ranjan have a hands down experience on this board which proves out to be an absolutely amazing board when it come to stability after overclocking. 

3. Dont get kingston, not because its a bad RAM, its just not an OCing RAM, though people have OCed with kingston as well, but still its not counted as a good OCing RAM. Get a corsair or best Transcend JetRam........absolute stunner performer given the price it come in.

4. Get an 800 Mhz RAM, with a 667, the max you can OC is to 2.5 or so. Also with prices dropping getting an 800 Mhz makes much sence. I think you can get a 1GB 800Mhz Transcend for 5-6K now. Correct me if I am wrong.

5. Cant comment on Zebronica 8800, Zecronica is not known for Graphic Cards. Your decission here. If I were you I would have gone for XFX 7950GTX instead.

6. Last but not the least......stay away from LG, Samsung writers. Get a Sony or a Liteon. Its just a matter of 200,300 bucks but you get a decent long lasting quality. LG, Samsumg sucks (No hard feelings to those who own these writers)

Finally when you are all set up we can shoot ahead with the OC journey and see who wins the Ghz race..........just kidding.....

PS:: You can use this thread for all OC issues......not a problem.......


----------



## Ch@0s (Apr 11, 2007)

^^Sheesh Sony = Samsung in case u didn't know... Sony DRU 830A is made by samsung. Right now the best burner to buy is the LG H42N .


----------



## darklord (Apr 11, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Congratts and I feel good to see another candidate putting trust in OCing. You will enjoy it is what I can say. Your combination is good except some changed I might suggest.
> 
> 1. Set aside some bucks (4-5K) for a decent cooling solution, particularly if you wanna OC beyond 3Ghz+. I got busy in my HT setup otherwise I was suppose to buy a cooling solution by now. I am getting away with it just because I have an AC. Neeway sooner or later I HAVE to buy one.
> 
> ...



Get an 800 Mhz RAM, with a 667, the max you can OC is to 2.5 or so. Also with prices dropping getting an 800 Mhz makes much sence. I think you can get a 1GB 800Mhz Transcend for 5-6K now. Correct me if I am wrong.----> Stay away from Transcend Jetram, you are better off with Corsair or Kingston.

Though DS3 is a stunner of a board, I still suggets you ASUS P5B Delux.
Two reasons....same price bracet and a lot of people including me and Ranjan have a hands down experience on this board which proves out to be an absolutely amazing board when it come to stability after overclocking. ----> There is a difference of nearly 4k dude !

5. Cant comment on Zebronica 8800, Zecronica is not known for Graphic Cards. Your decission here. If I were you I would have gone for XFX 7950GTX instead.----> Stick with 8800 GTS

LG DVD Burners suck ????? Since when ? Comon dude dont come up with some wonderful claims without proofs.LG has made on of the best DVD burners along with NEC,Benq,Pioneer etc..


----------



## sam9s (Apr 12, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Stay away from Transcend Jetram, you are better off with Corsair or Kingston.
> 
> 5. Cant comment on Zebronica 8800, Zecronica is not known for Graphic Cards. Your decission here. If I were you I would have gone for XFX 7950GTX instead.----> Stick with 8800 GTS
> 
> LG DVD Burners suck ????? Since when ? Comon dude dont come up with some wonderful claims without proofs.LG has made on of the best DVD burners along with NEC,Benq,Pioneer etc..



It seems you have a knack for controdiction without conviction.....

What makes you thing Transcend is not worth, have u used it??? I have used both corsair 667 for over an year and Transcend 800 now in use for 7 months both OCed to 740 and 940 respectively and both have performed flawlessly. I recomend thing more on overall experience both by general public as well as myself, rather then purly based on online reviews and biased notation floting down the net like "CORSAIR is the BEST" blind following

Coming to LG now, the very first CD writer I bought was from LG worked well no doubt but suffered lence deformaties. Required too frequent lense cleaning otherwise would stop reading CDs

As far as samsung is concerned, may be the hardware is made by sony as ch@0s said (which surprises me)but the drive frame lacks quality, samsung severely suffers from tray problem, its a very well known problem with samsung. I have changed samsung DVDRW twice with the same problem. Finally went for sony and I also have a liteon......both performing seamlessly.

Finally 8800GTS........its not only the chip, memory and the core speed that rules the card but the quality of the stuff as well. As I said its his decission, performence wise there is not a BIG difference between 8800 and 7950 except the DX10 thing(if one can live with that). If one card is giving 120 fps with all frills on and the other one is giving 160fps on same res you would not find a pinch of a difference. All games moves with the same fluency after 50,80 fps.................here a small comparision for you to ponder......


Even the 7600GT SLI is close to 8800GTS...

*i10.tinypic.com/4ccdndh.gif  *i18.tinypic.com/303ju6d.gif


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

> What makes you thing Transcend is not worth, have u used it??? I have used both corsair 667 for over an year and Transcend 800 now in use for 7 months both OCed to 740 and 940 respectively and both have performed flawlessly. I recomend thing more on overall experience both by general public as well as myself, rather then purly based on online reviews and biased notation floting down the net like "CORSAIR is the BEST" blind following


I dont make claims by reading off the net....So go give that logic to someone else.I never said 'Corsair is Best' so dont put words in my mouth. I said i would prefer Kingston or Corsair over Transcend Jetram.All you get these days is Transcend Jetram.Also Corsair and Kingston make and sell far more memory modules than whatever transcend can even count.I would trust a larger memory manufacturer and especially an expert in that field rather than some small company.Let me remind you, Both Kingston and Corsair have High performance Ram out there.Show me one good Performance Kit from Transcend.Infact the Corsair Dominator 8888C4DF  is so hot and in demand,that wherever it is available,it goes Out of stock.Ever heard of a term called 'binning' ?? Those High End kits need serious binning.If Transcend is sooo good then why isnt there a single High Performance kit ??? 
I dont make a statement just for the heck of it,there is logic and thinking and EXPERIENCE behind it.Moreover the prices of Kingston and Transcend are almost similar, Kingston offers lifetime warranty [True Lifetime], Transcend offer Lifetime Warranty [Product life, 5 years] and Corsair offers 10 years warranty on even burnt parts ! As long as you dont give them the memory module in two pieces, they will replace it for you,thats Corsair's Policy, EVEN in India.Tell me who offer BETTER After Sales Support ???? Also Kingston Warranty is handled by Accel Iccim,the same people who handle Seagate's Warranty in India.Your replacement is done in 3-4 days max.
Considering all these facts, what would be a logical choice ? Tell me.
Get your facts right and then come charging at me......



> Coming to LG now, the very first CD writer I bought was from LG worked well no doubt but suffered lence deformaties. Required too frequent lense cleaning otherwise would stop reading CDs


Are you dumb ? When we are discussing about DVD Writers here,why are you talking about CD-Writers ?



> As far as samsung is concerned, may be the hardware is made by sony as ch@0s said (which surprises me)but the drive frame lacks quality, samsung severely suffers from tray problem, its a very well known problem with samsung. I have changed samsung DVDRW twice with the same problem. Finally went for sony and I also have a liteon......both performing seamlessly.



Are you on crack or something ???? 
See what Chaos said - "^^Sheesh Sony = Samsung in case u didn't know... Sony DRU 830A is made by samsung. Right now the best burner to buy is the LG H42N ."
He is saying Sony DRU 830A is made by Samsung.Never has he said Sony makes Samsung drives.
Purchasing a Samsung DVD-RW drive talks a lot about your knowledge about Optical drives.



> Finally 8800GTS........its not only the chip, memory and the core speed that rules the card but the quality of the stuff as well. As I said its his decission, performence wise there is not a BIG difference between 8800 and 7950 except the DX10 thing(if one can live with that). If one card is giving 120 fps with all frills on and the other one is giving 160fps on same res you would not find a pinch of a difference. All games moves with the same fluency after 50,80 fps.................here a small comparision for you to ponder......
> 
> 
> Even the 7600GT SLI is close to 8800GTS...


Thats not the point.8800GTS 320MB and 7950GT cost ALMOST same here,so why not get the latest card ? and mind you G80 drivers are STILL in their infancy,once they mature, you will see that gap widen.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2007)

This Is An Oc Related Thread & We Are Deviating From This Issue  & May I Request All To Keep It *to The Point (oc Related Only)

What is best.............that a relative term.
*Kingston & crossair are the best (lets assume & agree) they dont OC well withasus P5b-deluxe

so should we still get our facts right & buy these ram or buy something else which makes the mobo OC well & stable?


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> This Is An Oc Related Thread & We Are Deviating From This Issue  & May I Request All To Keep It *to The Point (oc Related Only)*


The RAM part is OC related  

Anyways Sam is coming charging at me for no good reason and hence i will reply in my defence ....period


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2007)

carry on & be the     BULLL
happy charging & defending


----------



## cynosure (Apr 12, 2007)

A great conceptual fight here. Really nice to read.


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> carry on & be the     BULLL
> happy charging & defending


What ? you expect me to sit tight and accept his gruesome dash with a big smile on my face ????  No thanks....i wouldnt take that option.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> A great conceptual fight here. Really nice to read.


I knew this is comming thats why I requested to start a new thread, gud u did else here u would have been lost.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 13, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> This Is An Oc Related Thread & We Are Deviating From This Issue  & May I Request All To Keep It *to The Point (oc Related Only)
> 
> What is best.............that a relative term.
> *Kingston & crossair are the best (lets assume & agree) they dont OC well withasus P5b-deluxe
> ...



WTF !!!@@@%%$$!!!! .... my corsair modules does 860 easily .. and on a P5B Deluxe ..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 13, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> WTF !!!@@@%%$$!!!! .... my corsair modules does 860 easily .. and on a P5B Deluxe ..


Great to know
plese share ur ram part no , name & details & if possible any weblinks.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok .. here u go ...

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/untitled-20070413082238.png

RAM is running at 825 MHz  at 5-5-5-15 ... thats great considering ... also to note is that the voltage was set to "Auto" in the bios ... i can push higher by setting higher RAM voltage in the bios ... these are standard Value Select RAM's from Corsair ... currently running them at 4-4-4-14 at 670 MHz ....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 13, 2007)

I am not so knowledgeable but I fail to understand how r u comparing this crosair with transcend
I am running transcend on 6300 & not 6600 as u r , so I need more juice from my ram , can corsair do over 4GHz in ur case. Ur multiplier is already higher so u r not OCing ur ram much.
I am running Transcend fsb 1:1 @ 5-5-5-15 & have OCed around 70% where as u *have not even crossed 25% OCing* in ur case.
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/5262/stable472ocji8.th.jpg

I hope u can see the difference that transcend is better Oced with higher FSB lower multiplier. on 6300, 472x7=3304.

*Note that lets not make urs is better than mine.*


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 13, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I am not so knowledgeable but I fail to understand how r u comparing this crosair with transcend
> *I am running transcend on 6300 & not 6600 as u r , so I need more juice from my ram , can corsair do over 4GHz in ur case.
> *Ur multiplier is already higher so u r not OC ur ram much.
> I am running Transcend fsb 1:1 @ 5-5-5-15
> ...



U nuts or anything similar ?? I'm running on stock HSF cooling , and have no intention of running my CPU any higher that 3.0 GHz .. 

And as far as the oc on the ram goes ... the CPU doesn;t make the diff. .. i maybe running a lower FSB , but the RAM is still running at 412.5 isn;t it ??

Ur running the RAM at 1:1 ?? then ur ddr2-667 ram is already doing 944 i guess .. u have awesome RAM then i guess ...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 13, 2007)

I edited my earlier post while u were posting so read additiol text too.

I am also running as of now stock HSF, & though u may be not wanting to go over 3Ghz even if u try u wont be able to go higher with corsair, where as mine transcend 800 is doing quite fine at 1:1 with 6300, 70% Oced.

*Which is better transcend or corsair?*
I still say better or best are relative terms, we need to understand where are we coming from.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 13, 2007)

ur using ddr2-800 .. and i'm running ddr2-667 ... so it is just to compare two diff. class of RAM ?? .. i nowhere said that my ram modules are better than yours .. but i can say .. that the quality offered by Corsair cannot be achieved by Transcend ..

BTW .. no offence .. have u seen ur CPU load temps ?? Mine hardly cross 50c ... damm ur CPU is running hot ...

And dude .. i didn't feel like turning up the FSB .. so just went and selected "ddr2-825" from "ddr2-670" ... nothing else touched ...If i did use a 1:1 ratio and take the RAM to ddr2-825 .. my CPU would be touching 9*412.5 i.e 3.7GHz+ , which btw might not be stable for my CPU ... 



> I hope u can see the difference that transcend is better Oced with higher FSB lower multiplier. on 6300, 472x7=3304



Now now ... could u explain why u say this ???  Considering my CPU can take the FSB of 412.5 MHz , which my RAM is absolutely Orthos stable ... i don't exactly understand ur point (if there is any) ...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 13, 2007)

> he quality offered by Corsair cannot be achieved by Transcend


 Yes for sure but this thread started by sam9S who used Corsair before transcend & had trouble moving higher. I too before buyig wanted corsair XMS & the dealer in delhi was giving lifetime warranty (even fully burnt) but when I inquired about the OCing abiliy of the same he said others did have problem & mentioned I can try if it works on my board or not.



> have u seen ur CPU load temps


 Yes I have had 2 problem related to heatup in my case which was solved later, this shot is  on full load though & its a old shot I posted.
What I meant by understanding the issue wast hat u have OC 24%  where as I have OC 70%, try reaching 50% OC with corsair ram (3.6Ghz)& u will stop somewhere in between & will have trouble getting it OC that higher & stable.

As I said earlier I am not so knowledgable in this matter , too new to OCing, just learnt about OC from this thread only.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 13, 2007)

Lol ... u can be so dumb. .. its evident from the screenshot that my RAM can take upto 412.5 FSB .. but the thing is that my CPU might not take that FSB .. its a L637A790 ... which are not great oc'ers ... some E6600's hit 4 GHz on air .. but i don't have those lucky chips i guess ... 

And let me remind u again .. 825 on ddr2-667 RAM at 5-5-5-15 is quite great even if u don't admit it .. infact with a proper cooling set , a friend of mine has his running at 870 MHz  .... 

I don't wanna start a war here .. but just putting out some facts .. simply because one person has a problem , doesn't mean the manufacturer is bad .. just my 2 cents ...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok a dumb question from a dumb person.

How do we compare ram? My understanding is that higher % it lets u OC is better, which in ur case is 24% (667mhz)
 & in my case 77% (800mhz)
*img186.imageshack.us/img186/2038/0067ax8.th.jpg

Thats what the dealer told me that corsair XMS wont let me go that high, it was 3000/- extra per stick but I did not buy it.


----------



## darklord (Apr 13, 2007)

Chill out guys.....
OCability depends upon PCB used and the Chips on it....relax...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 14, 2007)

> How do we compare ram? My understanding is that higher % it lets u OC is better, which in ur case is 24% (667mhz)
> & in my case 77% (800mhz)



Now ur becoming had to communicate ...

U r using ddr2-800 ram right ?? ... so it operates at 400 MHz ... ur OC has only taken it to 472 MHz .. thats a 18% OC on the RAM .. the 77% oc ur bragging about is on the CPU FSB and *NOT* the RAM ... if u indeed had a 77% oc on the RAM , u'd be running it at 708 MHz or ddr2-1416 which would be quite impossible by miles ..

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/untitled-20070413082238.png

As for the pic. i posted earlier .. my RAM went from 333 MHz -> 412.5 MHz .. thats a 23.87% oc on just the RAM .... so my RAM can take a ~24% OC (and even more as i tested earlier) ... I've not tested my CPU with those kind of FSB's as i doubt it'll take that much ... i could lower the multiplier but the performance of the C2D is almost directly proportional to the highest multiplier set ... 

I hope u get my point now .. ur point of discussion was infact a misunderstanding i think ...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 14, 2007)

> now ur becoming how to communicate ...


U missed the point here my earlier post & this one included is meant for learning & I have mentioned that I am not so knowledgeable as I might appear.

The problem is that the typed text lacks actual emotions & misleads u & others in presuming things ur way, in reality I may have requested u to eat something where as u may feel I am forcibly ordering u when I type saying 'eat this'.......................so I am quite aware of this happening on text based forum.

Lets move forward


> U r using ddr2-800 ram right ?? ... so it operates at 400 MHz ... ur OC has only taken it to 472 MHz .. thats a 18% OC on the RAM .. the 77% oc ur bragging about is on the CPU FSB and NOT the RAM



This is where I was wrong & now I understand it the correct way (hope so) Thats why I said ealrier "I am not so knowledgeable but I fail to understand how r u comparing this crosair with transcend"



> I hope u get my point now .. ur point of discussion was infact a misunderstanding i think


Indeed got it, misunderstanding is quite normal when u r in learning something new.......................& I am quite open about it as it helps me to discover a great ability of my little brain that no matter how old I may grow I still can learn............................only thing I should know is how to learn.
So can we conclude that corsair XMS 667/800 would be a better choice on P5b dlx for OCing than transcend?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 14, 2007)

Well , depends on how u plan to OC .. suppose u have ddr2-800 .. then u can either use a 1:1 DRAM:FSB ratio .. or something higher .. like 10:8 in the case i mentioned ... then with normal ddr2-800 RAM , may it be Transcend , or Corsair or even Zion ... u can achieve a FSB of 400 easily as ur RAM will not be oc;ed beyond that .. so ur CPU will be using a 400 MHz FSB .. consider cases of a E6700 with the 11x multi .. in that case u'll actually end up with 11*400 i.e. 4.4 GHz which i think wouldn't be ok for air cooling .. in that case , with a higher ratio ( say 10:8 ) .. u hit an FSB of say 330 .. so ur CPU takes up 3.6 GHz ... so ur RAM in this case will be at 412.5 MHz i.e. ddr2-825 ... 

Now here's the catch .. with normal modules u can oc the RAM at the cost of latencies .. i.e. ur Transcend ddr2-800 oc'ed will use 5-5-5-15 say .. with better quality RAM , even with the slight oc u might be able to squeze in lower timings like 4-4-4-12 ... which would result in a much better performance ..

Finally it all comes down upon what u need .. for me i needed some RAM to take my CPU to 3.0 GHz .. for CPU's like E4300 or E6600 , ddr2-667 is fine enough .. for CPU's like E6300 u'll need normal ddr2-800 RAM atleast to OC , or quality ddr2-667 RAM to OC ... the quality diff. is not decided on the speed anymore but on the latencies i guess .. hope to have solved our conflict finally ...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 14, 2007)

> hope to have solved our conflict finally ...


 There was no conflict from my side, what we solved is the confusion  which u just cleared.
So if I lower the latencies to 5-5-5-12 or 4-4-4-12 what kind of performance gain should I expect?


----------



## darklord (Apr 14, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> There was no conflict from my side, what we solved is the confusion  which u just cleared.
> So if I lower the latencies to 5-5-5-12 or 4-4-4-12 what kind of performance gain should I expect?



Tight latencies and high speeds is always good but you wont notice any difference with that cos Core architecture is not bandwidth dependant


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 14, 2007)

> There was no conflict from my side, what we solved is the confusion which u just cleared.
> So if I lower the latencies to 5-5-5-12 or 4-4-4-12 what kind of performance gain should I expect?





> Tight latencies and high speeds is always good but you wont notice any difference with that cos Core architecture is not bandwidth dependant



Well , its not always about the bandwidth .. but the mem. latency too .. though changing RAM timings from 5-5-5-15 to 5-5-5-12 will hardly make a diff. ... but from 5-5-5-15 to 4-4-4-12 will definitely make a noticeable diff. , specially in mem. dependent applications ... depends on ur usage though ... but be warned ... not every ddr2-800 can do 4-4-4-12 ...


----------



## darklord (Apr 14, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Well , its not always about the bandwidth .. but the mem. latency too .. though changing RAM timings from 5-5-5-15 to 5-5-5-12 will hardly make a diff. ... but from 5-5-5-15 to 4-4-4-12 will definitely make a noticeable diff. , specially in mem. dependent applications ... depends on ur usage though ... but be warned ... not every ddr2-800 can do 4-4-4-12 ...



Isnt bandwidth dependant on timings too ?? 

i am saying C2D Does NOT need bandwidth...thats all.It will benifit for sure,but doesnt NEED i definitely


----------



## Ch@0s (Apr 15, 2007)

LOL I hope deathvirus you meant memory clock and not bandwidth . Bandwidth depends on latency.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah it sure is ... but there will be an overall increase in mem. performance , and until u actually use some application that utilizes all that memory , it pretty much wouldn't make a very noticeable diff. ... but why not run lower timings if ur RAM can take it ??


----------



## darklord (Apr 15, 2007)

^^ Yes definitely you can run it if it can handle it.But mind you ,tight timings,bring with them higher volts,which MIGHT not be very conducive for Value Ram's health


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 15, 2007)

Photoshop is 1 such application which is ram hungry & it want as much as ram available, so should I try latencies 4-4-4-4-12 @2volt?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 15, 2007)

Well , 2.0V would be an overkill just for tighter latencies .. first try tighter latencies at "auto" voltage .. mine auto detects a latency of 5-5-5-15 at 667 . but i force it to 4-4-4-14 without any problems .. no forced voltage ...


----------



## darklord (Apr 15, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Well , 2.0V would be an overkill just for tighter latencies .. first try tighter latencies at "auto" voltage .. mine auto detects a latency of 5-5-5-15 at 667 . but i force it to 4-4-4-14 without any problems .. no forced voltage ...



Most of the RAM kits,especially the value ones require additional juice to do tight latencies at speeds around and above 800..


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah ... for reference u can go through this :

*www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2797&p=17

The Corsair one's does 3-3-3-8 at 2.1V at 667 , while the kingston one does the same at 2.2V ... thats the diff.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Anyways Sam is coming charging at me for no good reason and hence i will reply in my defence ....period



Ha!! Look whos talking...........


----------



## darklord (Apr 15, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Yeah ... for reference u can go through this :
> 
> *www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2797&p=17
> 
> The Corsair one's does 3-3-3-8 at 2.1V at 667 , while the kingston one does the same at 2.2V ... thats the diff.



Will depend more or less on the chips used and the quality of binning that will decide the volts needed for particular latencies at particular speeds.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Anyways Sam is coming charging at me for no good reason and hence i will reply in my defence ....period



Ha!! Look whos talking...........And seems like absuing people on the forum to prove your wage point is your way of showing the "Experience" you got......

And BTW that sony, samsung thing was a typo, if you had been smart enough to use your brain you would have know that. I ment "May be the hardware is made by samsung(in case of sony drives) but samsung frame lacks the built quality(incase of samsung's own drives.)



			
				ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Photoshop is 1 such application which is ram hungry & it want as much as ram available, so should I try latencies 4-4-4-4-12 @2volt?



Ranjan you wont get a boot up at 4-4-4-12 with 470+ FSB. Try I might say.......Dont unnecessary increase your vmem....remember its not the heat that kills its the voltage.....


----------



## darklord (Apr 15, 2007)

> Ha!! Look whos talking...........And seems like absuing people on the forum to proved your wage point is your way of showing the "Experience" you got......


Abusing ? why shouldnt i do that when you are doing the same thing ? And whatever point i make is atleast true and i can prove it. Wrong info is dangerous than having no info.IF you will keep posting things which are wrong,i will correct them,whats wrong in that ? Atleast i dont post wrong things soo authoritively as you keep doing.



> Ranjan you wont get a boot up at 4-4-4-12 with 470+ FSB


Why ???



> remember its not the heat that kills its the voltage.....


Upping the voltage increases the heat right ?  So in a way they are inter related  
Although you are right,the heat doesnt kill the RAM,its electron migration that kills it.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Abusing ? why shouldnt i do that when you are doing the same thing ?



Me absuing....and when did I do that.....Mind you...I might be stright and blunt but I never ever have used any abusive or foul language to share my thoughts, even if the other person is a total novice or even a noob. 
Even if you are right you would fail to put any impact what so ever if you underestimate or use language the way you do.........

I hope you are getting what I am trying to say here.........


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 16, 2007)

Darky
Sam
please remember this is OCing thread, lets stick to OCing.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Darky
> Sam
> please remember this is OCing thread, lets stick to OCing.



Right.....

Ranjan try booting up with 4-4-4-12 timings with 470+ FSB and let us know the results......


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 16, 2007)

I tried it didnt in my case, had to reset the BIOS may be it needs some changes in volt or other settings.

Darky can u suggest why it is not booting??
or why it should boot at that setting with some additional changes.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 16, 2007)

Its the RAM ... try some high mem. voltages like 2.1V or 2.2V ... and don't change the latencies on the whole ... take it slow , one at a time and see where its refuses to boot ...


----------



## darklord (Apr 16, 2007)

More than glad to help you remember some of your statements,



> What makes you thing Transcend is not worth, have u used it???





> I have used both corsair 667 for over an year and Transcend 800 now in use for 7 months both OCed to 740 and 940 respectively and both have performed flawlessly. I recomend thing more on overall experience both by general public as well as myself, rather then purly based on online reviews and biased notation floting down the net like "CORSAIR is the BEST" blind following


 Really ? I dont see people jumping around claiming Transcend to clock like mad and still being dirt cheap.Just cos you have good experience with Transcend,doesnt translate it into "OC friendly RAM"

Happy ?
I never claimed i am saint, but that doesnt mean that you are one either 



> Even if you are right you would fail to put any impact what so ever if you underestimate or use language the way you do.........


 Bleh...i am not here to make impression on people or impact of any kind,may be you are obsessed with doin that,carry on.I simple state true facts thats all.
I can understand it is quite annoying to get corrected several times.But you are posting wrong info so authoritively,its not my fault is it ? I am just correcting your mistakes but you think i am arrogant and use foul language and abuse unnecessarily ? Wow !
Posting WRONG info authoritively pisses me off ! And you have a habbit of doing that which pisses me off.
I never claim to know everything but yes i do know some things for sure.And it is my habbit to confirm twice before making any sort of statement unlike you.

Anyways forget about that, you think yourself to be a "PRO" overclocker.Could you please share some of your achievements ? I would be particularly interested in seeing some neat RAM clocks. Also FYI clocking 667 to 800 or 800 to 940 is no big deal.....
SHow me some 533 RAm clocking 800 or more please....then i will keep my mouth shut.[Your achievement not off the net ]
Just cos you know a little bit here n there about Overclocking doesnt mean others are retards and dont know anything.

Anyways i am tired of arguing with you.I am outa here.

Darky



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Its the RAM ... try some high mem. voltages like 2.1V or 2.2V ... and don't change the latencies on the whole ... take it slow , one at a time and see where its refuses to boot ...


Yeah you can try doing that also loosening the timings might help.
Bear in mind that voltages above 2.2-2.3 are considered dangerous for use in long run.Its ok for benching and small periods of time.2.3-2.4 will eventually kill the RAM.
Not all Memory IC can handle volts as Micron does.Using a fan over the modules is always a good idea to protect the sticks


----------



## Ch@0s (Apr 16, 2007)

2.2V can kill value ram if its not based on microns (highly unlikely you'll get microns in valueram anymore). So just mindless increase in voltages is a sure shot way to kill ram. Also RAM company hardly matters... finally what matters is what PCB is used and what chips are present on that PCB. That 800MHz transcend will not do 470MHz at 4-4-4. I can more or less guarantee it without even testing, however much voltage u push in unless he got lucky and managed to get a pair of d9gmh which again is highly unlikely. Also for anything more than 2V, better have a fan on top of the ram. My RAM is fed 2.2V 24/7. But I dare not do those voltages without active cooling.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK so I leave the ram as it is...................its running fine at present OC setting , I just need a gud cooling solution for the Delhi summers.


----------



## constantine (Oct 13, 2008)

if e2180 is really such a good budget overclocker then how come i dont get good speeds 

 the max i got was 2.5 ghz ,1000 fsb and 833 mhz ram
but it wasnt stable for long 
so i jus keep it at 2.35ghz 
i hav biostar gf7050 mobo

help plz and fast!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2008)

constantine said:


> if e2180 is really such a good budget overclocker then how come i dont get good speeds
> 
> the max i got was 2.5 ghz ,1000 fsb and 833 mhz ram
> but it wasnt stable for long
> ...



look at the last post date......


----------



## constantine (Oct 13, 2008)

oh f*** sorry dint see tht 
thought u guys were outdated


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

Plz continue in the OCing thread of *this* year.


----------

